# Five Tips For Your First Quarter of Film School



## Film School'er (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey everyone, I've started blogging about my experience at film school to fill a niche out there.  When I was looking at schools/thinking about applying to film school I was really looking for a blog of someone currently in film school and had trouble finding one, so I made one myself.  I hope you find it helpful! 

Here's a link to the full post below 
http://filmschooler.com/?p=79

1.) Ask About Professors: Odds are that in most programs you attend you won't be starting your first quarter with a film class.  Use this time to start asking around immediately to anyone your senior involved in film who they've taken for professors, how they were, and who they would recommend.  Every department has the super-star professors that the kids love, and every one has the professor nobody likes, even the rest of the faculty.  Learn the ins and outs of the film department faculty and you'll thank yourself later.

2.) Production Weekly: While not every school may have a list of films currently in production or searching for help, if there is anything remotely close make sure that you're subscribed to the email list, or reading it constantly.  This information is how you find out invaluable information such as who is shooting what, what crew needs there are so that you might land a project to work on, and perhaps most importantly for your own productions when all the best equipment will be checked out.

3.) Film Club: Every school will have a film club of some sort, and as an incoming freshmen there is nothing better you can do than make yourself indispensable to the club. Not only will you meet other people that share your interests, you'll be opening yourself up to opportunities every meeting you go to.

4.) Senior Projects: There's something you simply have to learn by doing, and making movies is one of them.  The best way to throw yourself into the mix is to figure out what seniors or upperclassmen are shooting films, and make yourself available.  It might not be the most glamorous work but everyone has to start somewhere.

5.) Network: This might be the most obvious of all the tips, but I can't stress it enough.  Very soon you're going to be making your own films, and you're going to need a team to help make your visions come to life.  Meet everyone, figure out who to avoid, who is on top of their game, and who you'd like to work with when it's your turn to call the shots.


----------



## BlackJack23 (Nov 29, 2009)

Excellent post Film School'er.  I'm looking forward toward future blogs.  Left a comment on it as well.


----------



## Film School'er (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks! I'm glad to hear that it's helpful, I'll def. keep the tips coming.  Your feedback is much appreciated!


----------

